# Budgie's nose is crusty



## GandalfTheBrave (Dec 15, 2015)

My budgie had a white cere, but in the past few months it turned kind of brown and crusty. Not like a female's in mating season, it's different, and I'm worried. Also, he is sneezing quite a lot.

It looks like this (maybe even worse in real life):









What should I do? I am planning to take him to the vet, but that can't happen for at least another week.


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Hi there,

Your budgie is perfectly fine, she's a female who is in the process of coming into breeding condition.
This is when the cere changes from the white colour and progressively tans till reaching a dark brown colour when in full breeding condition. 
The crustiness is also normal when females come into condition.
When out of condition, the cere will revert to the creamy white colour and smoother appearance.

Budgies will sneeze on occasion, especially when bathing or right after drinking some water. They can also sneeze at times when they are preening and a downy feather gets stuck on one of the nostrils or due to the increased dust when they are moulting.

Is her breathing laboured and do you notice a heavy and pronounced tail bob?
Does she have wet sneezes? Have you seen a decrease in her activity levels and appetite?

If she seems off to you, then do take her to an avian vet for an appointment.
As to the change on her cere, there is nothing for you to worry about, because that is very normal.


----------



## GandalfTheBrave (Dec 15, 2015)

Hello, and thank you so much. I'm still worried about the sneezing, so I'll make an appointment with my vet. The sneezes occur more than usual, and sometimes he (she) can have sneezing fits. I just hope everything will be okay.


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

You're very welcome!
I hope the appointment goes well and your budgie girl gets a clean bill of health.


----------



## Kittieful (Mar 10, 2016)

I think it's a great idea to take them to the vet -- better safe than sorry! It sounds like they're be okay though, so I wouldn't worry <3


----------



## shanebudgie (Feb 5, 2016)

:albino: she's very beautiful.I agree with aluz.but it's good to have her checked out for the sneezing on the safe side.but I'm sure she'll be just fine real soon.keep us posted and thanks for the lovely photo.blessings and take care.


----------



## Pegg (Jun 7, 2011)

I hope your budgie feels better soon!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*It's best to see an Avian Vet when you take her.

Avian Vets have special training to determine the cause of symptoms resulting from illness or trauma. This is important as "regular" vets will often overlook symptoms that are quickly obvious to an Avian Vet.
When you rely on anyone who has not had training in Avian diagnosis and care, you may be delaying effective treatment. This can prolong suffering that may be avoidable.
The bird will often require a more intense, prolonged treatment with a poorer chance of full recovery than it would have if you seek prompt professional diagnosis and treatment at the first sign of illness.

Distinction between an Avian Vet and a Vet that "Will See Birds"*


----------



## GandalfTheBrave (Dec 15, 2015)

Thank you all so much. I hope everything will go well, because I just hate to hear her sneeze.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Please be sure to give us an update after her vet visit.

Do you use a warm mist humidifier for her?
You can put a drop of pure eucalyptus oil in the water.*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

She's beautiful! 

I hope the vet visit goes well  Let us know what s/he says :thumbsup:

Sneezing can not only be caused by dust or moulting, sometimes low humidity levels can contribute to dry nasal passages.


----------

